# i have guppy problems please help



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

hi ive had my guppys for ages and yesterday iv moved them into new tanks iv got some in a community tank and some in a just guppy tank
and the ones im the community tank are eating just fine but the ones in the guppy tank arent eating at all ,why is this?

please help if u know

thanx


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

What are the water parmeters? And what are you feeding them?


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

u might laugh but i dont know what water parameters mean cuz im only 14 lol
but im feeding them flake which they have always happily eat


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

i can show u a picture of the tank or fish if it would help


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, that may help.
And i suggest you pick some some water testing kits, pronto. It's important you make sure the waters okay weekly. That's what i do. A high change in the pH or even if there is some ammonia present, could be the reason your fish aren't eating.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Without water parameters, there isn't really anything we could tell you. You, as we are blind on the situation. You need to get your water tested.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, and being 14 isn't an excuse, i'm 14 
I'm guessing you didn't cycle your tank, right?


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

i dunno i dont know much about fish its just iv had them about 6 months and they have been fine.

hopefully its just the stress of a new tank 

il get some testing kits on saturday when i have mony lol cuz at the age of 14 im not exactly loaded lol


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay, they're usually only around £3 each, you'll need one for ammonia, nitrate, nitr*i*te (they sound so alike, people get confused! ) and pH, once you have the results, write in. 

PS: Please, Please, PLEASE! Don't get anymore fish until you've learnt enough about them  Just Private Msg me if you need help.


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

iv just tried them with some frozen daphnia and most of them eat so maybe its time for a change in diet?

also im using some water conditioner, and some nutrafin cycle (biological aquarium supliment) to help the new tank out will that help?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Perhaps so. It's good to try different foods, just try not to feed them too much live foods, and make sure they eat some sort of flake as well.
How often do you feed them?


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

twice a day morning and night


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay, good good.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

oh, i never asked how big the tanks are? And how many fish there are in them?

OH - AND welcome to the forum


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

*hi*

i have
2 adult male guppys
3adult female guppys
3young femaile guppys about the size of a fully grown male (these 3 are eating fine)

my tank is 8.2 galons
i have a eheim filter not sure what one but it was £25 and a 50 w heater set to 24 degrees celcius


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, thats fine then 
I'd love to see some pics


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

don't use the product you refered to as water conditioner... its not what it claims to be. Cycle is basically the wrong stuff to get your biological filter going in your tank (by biological filter I mean: the bacteria that break down your fish poop). I would just take your water to a lfs (fish store) or a petsmart or petco to get your water tested, they usually test it for free... so if its not free, go to a different one. At least then you can post your parameters and we can be enlightened to the situation.


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

good news my guppys eat when i gave them bloodworms they are probs picky eaters lol


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Thats good!!


----------



## Mikey100200 (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe they are not getting enough oxygen in the tank.You will need filter heater air pump gravel for the bottom and tablets for correct ph and maonia levels.start right works good for new tanks also.ten or fifteen is plenty per ten gallon tank.Mike/Greeley colorado usa


----------



## Mikey100200 (Mar 31, 2006)

Brine shrimp might help them start to eat also and mix up your food like flakes pellets and live foods.This will help you find out whaty they like best.Mike/Greeley colorado usa


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

shrimp pellets are good but they get really really messy so you would have to break the sticks in half.. my guppes seem to do fine on Spirulina which is Spirulina enhanced flakes... they seem to go nuts for it
http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=inp01945212a298yg.jpg


----------

